# Lyft AHG is a damn scam



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Friday night, sitting in a bar zone 1 am - 2am. Not a single ping.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

But your where Lyft wants you to be in case someone orders one.
Uber was probably going crazy at the same time/place.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Friday night, sitting in a bar zone 1 am - 2am. Not a single ping.
> 
> View attachment 147640


Lyft and their customers are weird!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Friday night, sitting in a bar zone 1 am - 2am. Not a single ping.
> 
> View attachment 147640


I can only imagine how many Lyft cars were crammed into that square...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Did you bother to look at the passenger app to see how many cars were jammed in there, queued before you?

TIP: be in the power zone before it starts.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I was driving uber as well. Nice short VIP rides for barely any surge.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Dead time could also be city dependent. SF isn't that dead on Friday and the weekends. Lots of Millennial bar flies up and about upchucking in ride share cars. 

Especially now they have tacos to aid their acid reflux indigestion...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

It's all fixed! They are targeting drivers, so they either die of starvation, or die of no gas with long rides. I usually have about 60 rides about now, I only have 40... Its pretty clear they don't care!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

There were probably 10 other drivers in a 1-block radius. Hoping to get a ping just like you.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> There were probably 10 other drivers in a 1-block radius. Hoping to get a ping just like you.


Agreed!
I carry a second phone for the rider app and when I go into those promo areas I see that (10+ riders). 
Go somewhere else!

I have trade dress and seen fellow drivers following me at times. When a long time ping came in, I'd ignore it. Then it would ping them and off they go. Couple minutes later I get a close ping and go with that.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Did the guaranteed hourly thing a few days ago. Managed to get the first 2 hours of it, but the 3rd and highest paid hour, 0 pings. I wound up getting over the hourly guarantee for the first 2 hours anyway, so it was kind of a waste trying to get that 3rd hour. Could have had plenty of uber rides in that hour I wasted. 
It's just a way to get lyft to guarantee they have rides for everyone who needs them in the busy areas, and to get people off of uber during the busy times.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> ...I have trade dress and seen fellow drivers following me at times. When a long time ping came in, I'd ignore it. Then it would ping them and off they go. Couple minutes later I get a close ping and go with that.


Back before the huge sign up bonus' the long sh.tty pings would come back again and again so I would have to log out. Not anymore, they never come back, lot's of people learning the hard way and ending up with no money to fix the car they have beaten to death with Lyft's encouragement and support.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't trust anything Lyft does, says, offers or peddles. They're dishonest and love to dangle carrots to manipulate drivers.

I use them as a fill-in for Uber, and that's all they're good for. I laughed when I saw the guarantee hit my email. Two drivers I know in my city were out trying to reach the minimum and neither could get any pings at all, even in multiple PT zones. Gee, shocked.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

swingset said:


> I don't trust anything Lyft does, says, offers or peddles. They're dishonest and love to dangle carrots to manipulate drivers....


All true. Lyft's goal is simply to get the lowest priced car to their customer as fast as possible. They should be upfront about this and their not, they create the fiction that drivers are somehow also the customers.

In reality, low driver earning are simply a consequence of Lyft serving its real customers. So generally, when Lyft says something is good for drivers, what it really means is that it's good for its customers. So drivers first reaction should be to do the opposite if they want maximize their earnings.

For example, even low percentage Power Zones attract a lot of cars and are very effective at surpressing Prime Time, which is great for riders. I will often work away from them, and find plenty of Prime Time higher than the PZ.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Friday night, sitting in a bar zone 1 am - 2am. Not a single ping.
> 
> View attachment 147640


Hi!

You're actually incorrect. Our entire platform is a scam.

Cheers,

Mike
Lyft Payday Loan Support


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes, its all targeted rides now.


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't get rides anymore either, its really bad!


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Friday night, sitting in a bar zone 1 am - 2am. Not a single ping.
> 
> View attachment 147640


19? Can't you do much better than that during those hours. Seems awfully low for Dallas. In Boston those hours the guarantee would be 40-50+.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

john1975 said:


> 19? Can't you do much better than that during those hours. Seems awfully low for Dallas. In Boston those hours the guarantee would be 40-50+.


Last day uber ran high guarantees. Nothing this year. Lyft has always been shite.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> All true. Lyft's goal is simply to get the lowest priced car to their customer as fast as possible. They should be upfront about this and their not, they create the fiction that drivers are somehow also the customers.
> 
> In reality, low driver earning are simply a consequence of Lyft serving its real customers. So generally, when Lyft says something is good for drivers, what it really means is that it's good for its customers. So drivers first reaction should be to do the opposite if they want maximize their earnings.
> 
> For example, even low percentage Power Zones attract a lot of cars and are very effective at surpressing Prime Time, which is great for riders. I will often work away from them, and find plenty of Prime Time higher than the PZ.


In LA they do different power zone to different drivers. They spread it out even down to a single block for an event So the surge is completely dead. 
Even if you find prime time. You won't get it. The app shows random spots. 
"Primetime is dynamic"

And they always send prime time rides to people further away. So in a lot of cases the customer cancels. Then when they request again the prime time is gone.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its really getting worse and worse


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, the company is very corrupt. My wages are down about 60%. The new set algorithms give everyone the same wage of 10 dollars an hour.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Did you bother to look at the passenger app to see how many cars were jammed in there, queued before you?
> 
> TIP: be in the power zone before it starts.


Tip: Be outside of the power zone when it starts


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm posting all over social media, how much they steal, with all these fixed algorithms, making driving work 40 hours a week, just to get a 90 dollar bonus, and then they turn around and pay 1250 for a new driver!! its ass backwards!! the life expectancy of a left driver is only 5 weeks, as soon as they get their bonus, if they can, then they quit! 2 rides an hour, its fixed!!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They scam drivers! So Many of them are so broke!! Flat broke, from greed!!!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they destroy lives now! I know many drivers losing everything!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

If they want less drivers, they should stop adding new drivers, and not kill off your drivers by exasperating money from them. I know they get paid from signing up new drivers, because they sell information and data for each driver, but if they cared! senior driver have more experience and know the roads better- new drivers are green!!! thats if they cared, but it seems they want idiot drivers out there so they can scam them. This company has changed so much the last 6 months!! drastically!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> If they want less drivers, they should stop adding new drivers, and not kill off your drivers by exasperating money from them. I know they get paid from signing up new drivers, because they sell information and data for each driver, but if they cared! senior driver have more experience and know the roads better- new drivers are green!!! thats if they cared, but it seems they want idiot drivers out there so they can scam them. This company has changed so much the last 6 months!! drastically!


Someone is bound to call me a grammar cop, but no rideshare company is "exasperating" money from drivers.

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/exasperating


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> If they want less drivers, they should stop adding new drivers, and not kill off your drivers by exasperating money from them. I know they get paid from signing up new drivers, because they sell information and data for each driver, but if they cared! senior driver have more experience and know the roads better- new drivers are green!!! thats if they cared, but it seems they want idiot drivers out there so they can scam them. This company has changed so much the last 6 months!! drastically!


You need to need get some mental health...you wrote three separate posts in this thread in a row....move on bro. If you think Lyft is 'breaking drivers' then delete the app and quit complaining.

I get it...this forum is for people to seek advice and share dirty laundry...but when you keep bumping the same thread by yourself, you are just whining.

Don't like the pay, don't like powerzones, don't like pings....then delete it and all your troubles will be over.

Hey, look at that, you've already been replaced by 3 new drivers and Lyft is not missing you.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

BEst thing you can do for yourself is find a job. I don't participate in any of those BS gimmicks. I'm doing all right and average 35-45 an hour. I understand that when I get in the car I have sat in a casino The house has the odds in it's favor.

IF you don't have the constitution to play the game. Go for a safe and predictable paycheck. There is nothing that will change for any of us ever.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Hourly guarantee is about the only bonus gimmick I ever pursue. I made more money off the guarantee the last weekend they did it here than I did off of actual rides. Also put less miles on my car and used less gas. Haven't seen one in a couple of weeks though. Now it's just power zones which I care less about.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> You need to need get some mental health...you wrote three separate posts in this thread in a row....move on bro. If you think Lyft is 'breaking drivers' then delete the app and quit complaining.
> 
> I get it...this forum is for people to seek advice and share dirty laundry...but when you keep bumping the same thread by yourself, you are just whining.
> 
> ...


I did for Uber and feel better mentally...lol....really do!!!!!!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

swingset said:


> I don't trust anything Lyft does, says, offers or peddles. They're dishonest and love to dangle carrots to manipulate drivers.
> 
> I use them as a fill-in for Uber, and that's all they're good for. I laughed when I saw the guarantee hit my email. Two drivers I know in my city were out trying to reach the minimum and neither could get any pings at all, even in multiple PT zones. Gee, shocked.


I too just use Lyft as a filler. I get 14:1 pings from Uber as I do Lyft


----------

